# Removing paint from textured glass



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Morning all

I moved into my new place around 6 weeks ago, and it's time to start painting some internal doors.

The previous owner wasn't particularly careful when it came to cutting in... Any ideas on how I can remove the paint? I've tried a scraper, but because the glass is textured it's a nightmare.

Not sure why the photo is sideways...

Any advice?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Use a magic eraser. Buy it in bulk as youll use a lot of them.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Razor blade scraper to get as much as you can as well as the above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Go nuclear!

Assuming hard dried gloss, put masking tape over the paint you want to protect and Ronstrip (or other potent chemical stripper) on the glass! 

Wear gloves and face mask and use a green pad to scour off.

Peter


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

With a new Stanley blade, cuts line in the paint by Following the edge of the glass beeding. Then use a Stanley blade paint scraper and small screw driver to remove the paint. Due to the surface of the glass not being flat it will take a long time and a lot of patience. I know because I did the very same thing last year. 

Incidentally, my surveyors report stated these type doors are not h n s complient due to the glass type.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

BTW, whatever you do, don't be tempted to use a heat gun! Ask me how I know?

Admittedly, it was 30 years ago and I was a slip of a lad...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Stanley blade scraper or green kitchen scotch brite with a soapy water rinse should see that come off...


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

As said earlier, razor blade scraper, used one on the same sort of glass and it comes off a treat.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Depending how long it's been on there, you could try something like spirit or even WD40 and a bit of elbow grease. If it's baked on, it won't help, but if it's relatively fresh then you may find it comes off. Worth a try I reckon, since you'll almost certainly have something like that lying around the house already :thumb:

Also, another though, if you run a blade around the edge, and then pick up a corner, you may find it peels off (at least the gloss layers, given the quality of workmanship, I can't see there being undercoat on it), and then you're just left with a little bit of tidying up to do.


----------

